# Fanes Testen im Schweizer Mittelland



## Scotty_Genius (6. April 2012)

Ich habe nun schon viel guets über die fanes gelesen, möchte mir jedoch kein so teures bike kaufen, ohne es vorher gefahren zu sein.
Gibt es einen Fanes fahrer im mittelland der mich mal ne runde drehen lassen würde? Achja das bike müsste von der grösse her ungefähr für 190cm passen.


----------



## yooogii (7. April 2012)

check deine msg's


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scotty_Genius (10. August 2012)

ich habe mir nun zwischenzeitlich ein anderes bike gekauft, nur bin ich damit nicht wirklich zufrieden. deshalb schwirrt mir nun wieder ein fanes im kopf rum 

da ich nach wie vor keins gefahren bin wäre ich froh, wenn ich mal eins probesitzen dürfte!


----------



## ollo (10. August 2012)

Scotty_Genius schrieb:


> ich habe mir nun zwischenzeitlich ein anderes bike gekauft, nur bin ich damit nicht wirklich zufrieden. deshalb schwirrt mir nun wieder ein fanes im kopf rum
> 
> da ich nach wie vor keins gefahren bin wäre ich froh, wenn ich mal eins probesitzen dürfte!




wenn es geht fahr doch mal dieses Wochenende in die Lenzerheide zur Trek Bike Attack, da wird sicher das ein oder andere Fanes herumschwirren und wer Freundlich Fragt darf bestimmt auch mal eine Runde Fahren


----------



## Scotty_Genius (10. August 2012)

danke für den tip! leider bin ich das wochenende mit lernen ausgelastet, scheiss prüfungen :S


----------



## hasardeur (12. August 2012)

Ich bin vom 20. September an ein paar Tage in Val d'Illiez  Bin selbst 190cm und habe 'ne Fanes in XL. Wenn das nicht zu weit für Dich ist, kann Ich Dir eine Probefahrt anbieten.


----------



## zingel (13. August 2012)

ich sollte meins in M im September kriegen.


----------



## der-gute (13. August 2012)

ollo schrieb:


> wenn es geht fahr doch mal dieses Wochenende in die Lenzerheide zur Trek Bike Attack, da wird sicher das ein oder andere Fanes herumschwirren und wer Freundlich Fragt darf bestimmt auch mal eine Runde Fahren



ich hab nur drei gezählt...


----------



## ollo (13. August 2012)

der-gute schrieb:


> ich hab nur drei gezählt...



das ist dürftig  ....... oder seit ihr soweit hinten gefahren das die schnellen Fanese außer Sicht waren


----------



## der-gute (13. August 2012)

wir sind ganz gemütlich hinten her getuckert.

aber ich spreche ja nicht nur vom Renntag...


----------



## pisskopp (14. August 2012)

Oder die Andreren haben in der Zeit wirklich geile trails getestet....
M in LU


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scotty_Genius (14. August 2012)

danke für das angebot, aber ich denke bei meiner grösse wird wohl nur l oder xl in frage kommen...


----------



## der-gute (14. August 2012)

Scotty_Genius schrieb:


> danke für das angebot, aber ich denke bei meiner grösse wird wohl nur l oder xl in frage kommen...



ich bin vielleicht am 30.8. abends in Zü
die Tage drauf dann irgendwo in den Bergen ;-)


----------



## Scotty_Genius (14. August 2012)

und ich bin da am surfen in frankreich 

dannach werde ich jedoch auch noch ein paar tage im berneroberland verbringen...


----------



## Scotty_Genius (20. August 2012)

So ich bin jetz eine fanes in l probegesessen und ich werde wohl eine grössere imvestition machen müssen 

Nur mit der grösse bin ich mir noch nicht ganz sicher, da mir das l schon etwas klein vorkam. Daherntendieremich zu einem xl. Gibt es etwas was dagegen spricht?

Edit fragt: sind passende buchsen inklusive, wenn ich einen rahmen mit dämpfer bestelle?


----------



## -N0bodY- (20. August 2012)

Wenn nen Rahmen mit Dämpfer bestellst sind die passenden Buchsen mit dabei und auch schon sammt Dämpfer verbaut.


----------



## der-gute (21. August 2012)

ich bin 196 cm groß und komme mit meinem XL sehr gut zu recht.
auch im steilen, technischen, verblockten - der lange Radstand is im Steilen eher hilfreich.

was mich stört is das lange Sitzrohr mit 540 mm, das kickt mich manchmal, wenns sehr steil is.
du kannst es aber auf 520 kürzen lassen - aber Obacht: eine Reverb baut eben noch sehr hoch (eine Reverb finde ich zwingend für das Fanes)

PS: wie gesagt, am 30.8. wäre Abends ein XL in Zürich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## remy10 (21. August 2012)

Rufe doch einfach den Jürgen an, gib Deine Maße durch und der sagt Dir welche Größe Du brauchst.


----------



## ollo (21. August 2012)

oder man spart sich den Anruf und schaut einfach mal hier auf die Geotabelle da sind unter anderem Größenempfehlungen drauf...... direkt aus Jürgens Feder  

http://alutech-cycles.com/mediafiles//Sonstiges/Rahmen/FanesEnduro/FanesEnduro3-GeoChart.pdf


----------



## Scotty_Genius (21. August 2012)

ich habe jetz noch mal die geo-daten des fanes mit denen von meinem aktuellen rahmen verglichen und habe mich für einen xl rahmen etschieden.

der rahmen mit einem vivid air ist nun bestellt


----------



## der-gute (21. August 2012)

ah...die V.3 hat nur noch ein 520er Sitzrohr...


----------



## Scotty_Genius (21. August 2012)

da dies mein erster aufbau wird, kommen wohl nach und nach noch einige fragen auf.

die erste ist, wie lange muss der gabelschaft min. sein bei dem 145mm steuerrohr?


----------



## der-gute (21. August 2012)

145 mm Steuerrohr
6 mm Bauhöhe ZS44/ZS56 Steuersatz, als Beispiel der hier: Flatstack A4
28 mm Syntace Superforce Mindesteinstecktiefe, 30 mm Syntace Megaforce Mindesteinstecktiefe

da komm ich auf aller-aller-mindestens 179 mm


----------



## Scotty_Genius (22. August 2012)

also nächste frage: kann ich einen 3/10-fach xt umwerfer auch für 3/9 fach benutzen?


----------



## der-gute (22. August 2012)

ja, warum nicht?
eher ist dein Schalthebel wichtig, der macht ja drei Stufen...

wobei ich ja den günstigen SLX 2fach Umwerfer fahre:
http://www.bike-components.de/produ...erfer-E-Type-FD-M665-E-Top-Swing-2-fach-.html

(nur als Beispiel ich weiss, das du in CH lebst)


----------



## Scotty_Genius (22. November 2012)

So der rahmen ist heutebendlich gekommen 
Nun habe ich mit dem aufbau begonnen, bin mir aber nicht sicher wie ich den umwerfer montieren muss.
Könnte mir mal jemand ein bild posten auf dem man sieht wie der umwerfer genau dran kommt!?


----------



## zingel (22. November 2012)

der-gute schrieb:


> ja, warum nicht?



weil die 10-fach Kette schmaler ist als die 9-fach und entsprechend
auch der Umwerferkäfig. Funktionieren wird's, aber ist nicht optimal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (23. November 2012)

Scotty_Genius schrieb:


> So der rahmen ist heutebendlich gekommen
> Nun habe ich mit dem aufbau begonnen, bin mir aber nicht sicher wie ich den umwerfer montieren muss.
> Könnte mir mal jemand ein bild posten auf dem man sieht wie der umwerfer genau dran kommt!?



Was hast Du denn für ein Problem? Umwerfer-Montage ist doch keine Rocket Science. Welchen Umwerfer hast Du?

Am Joke sind oberhalb des Hauptlagers zwei Gewindebohrungen. Einfach da rein schrauben....
Auf der Alutech-HP gibt es eine Sprengzeichnung. Da ist es auch gut zu sehen.


----------

